# Cutting question



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

Anyone help me out on a question on lads homework the clue is another type of knife used for cutting card is a ......... knife, its 7 letters long tryed stanley and utility  but not there, its a wordsearch and all the words are in there somewhere just cant findthis one answer not even on google trying me insaneeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Oct 5, 2013)

not really a knife but in the hope of a trick question.......scissors.....


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

novorapidboi26 said:


> not really a knife but in the hope of a trick question.......scissors.....



no got that for another answer lol thats 8 letters anyhoo


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 5, 2013)

Stanley knife?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 5, 2013)

Maybe Scalpel?


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Maybe Scalpel?



nope scalpel is the answer to the first one a knife used by surgeons

and tryed stanley already,


----------



## LeeLee (Oct 5, 2013)

Have you tried looking at a stationery website?  I used to order stuff from Viking and I know they have a range of specialist tools for making presentations.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 5, 2013)

serrated knife?


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> serrated knife?



to many letters thats 8 i want 7 x 

thanks LL off to look now


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> to many letters thats 8 i want 7 x
> 
> thanks LL off to look now



Oops  I've had a long day.


----------



## Austin Mini (Oct 5, 2013)

Kitchen....?


----------



## Mark T (Oct 5, 2013)

My wife says "Utility"


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

Both been considered both not there lol.. We r just guna leave it blank n see what teacher says either that or I go on the beer tonight it's drove me mad forv3 hours


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 5, 2013)

Are you sure all the other answers are correct?


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 5, 2013)

Apparently some guillotines are now called trimmers. Does trimmer fit?


----------



## David H (Oct 5, 2013)

There is a type of blade they put in a cutting forme it's called a knife, but the name eludes me, it's used extensively in the printing industry.

It's like a ruler with a very sharp edge, cut or bent into a shape to cut-out cardboard.


They are called  ???? Knives


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

Yeah been down that route sue all correct

Trimmer fits but not in word search


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 5, 2013)

Steff said:


> Yeah been down that route sue all correct
> 
> Trimmer fits but not in word search



Perhaps put the word search up for us all to see then we can find the word for you.


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Perhaps put the word search up for us all to see then we can find the word for you.



Yeah will do, will have to suss it but bear with me,


----------



## newbs (Oct 5, 2013)

Cutting knife?


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

worked???????? lol


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

letters across top are D O T M I A Z S K O G P


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

newbs said:


> Cutting knife?



CUTTING already used for another clue the type of mat that you use to cut on


----------



## trophywench (Oct 5, 2013)

What's that word down the left ?

C U T T N N G   ?


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

trophywench said:


> What's that word down the left ?
> 
> C U T T N N G   ?



yeah good point TW didnt spot that, still dnt answer my Q tho grr


----------



## Northerner (Oct 5, 2013)

Does it have diagonal words as well as up and across ones?


----------



## Steff (Oct 5, 2013)

Northerner said:


> Does it have diagonal words as well as up and across ones?



yeah Alan it does


----------



## Aoife (Oct 5, 2013)

there is the word design on the bottom row


----------



## Mark T (Oct 5, 2013)

Managed to spot:
Hello
Design
Song
Knife

Probably a few in the middle bit which has faded too much to see the letters


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 5, 2013)

My eyes are far to tired to read the letters but obviously the cuttnng is wrong so you need to rethink the answers


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 5, 2013)

There's a TALLEY KNIFE third line in 2nd row down
TALLEY could also be ALLEY KNIFE (fight)


----------



## Mark T (Oct 5, 2013)

Here is a enhanced copy of the picture:


----------



## AlisonM (Oct 5, 2013)

I'm not seeing anything that looks as though it would fit, but I think I see an error. on the left hand side second row running down you have CUTTNNG. Unless that's a fault in the scan.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 5, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Managed to spot:
> Hello
> Design
> Song
> ...



There's also MAN UTD.


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

Mark T said:


> Here is a enhanced copy of the picture:



Cheers for that mark makes it look a lot clearer


----------



## trophywench (Oct 6, 2013)

Just asked my husband, since he had his own business as a Lithographic Printer, and was a director of another Printing business prior to that.

Instantly he said the answer.

Guillotine .........

I said yes, I knew that - but it isn't.


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

trophywench said:


> Just asked my husband, since he had his own business as a Lithographic Printer, and was a director of another Printing business prior to that.
> 
> Instantly he said the answer.
> 
> ...



LOL please dont resurrect this im just over the stress


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> LOL please dont resurrect this im just over the stress



So what was the answer?


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> So what was the answer?



I dont know just left it for him to have a word with his teacher cause I think theres been a scanner malfunction somewhere i read till my eyes nearly bled last night and cannot find it


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 6, 2013)

Steff said:


> LOL please dont resurrect this im just over the stress



So your present feeling about this is expressed by the six-letter word that's downward, three down and four from the right.


----------



## HelenP (Oct 6, 2013)

Steff, just out of interest, how many answers are you looking for in the 'quiz' as a whole? 

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Steff, just out of interest, how many answers are you looking for in the 'quiz' as a whole?
> 
> xx



Just this last one,rest are done


----------



## HelenP (Oct 6, 2013)

sorry, didn't make myself clear, i meant, how many questions/answers are there to the quiz altogether?

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

HelenP said:


> sorry, didn't make myself clear, i meant, how many questions/answers are there to the quiz altogether?
> 
> xx



Sorry eleven ..


----------



## HelenP (Oct 6, 2013)

Oh right, thanks.  I've got ten (not including CUTTNNG, lol) and was hoping you could jiggle some answers around to make everything fit!

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

HelenP said:


> Oh right, thanks.  I've got ten (not including CUTTNNG, lol) and was hoping you could jiggle some answers around to make everything fit!
> 
> xx



I'm jiggling nothing nowhere ma'am  I've given up


----------



## HelenP (Oct 6, 2013)

I do hope you are going to put us all out of our misery, and tell us the answer when you know it!!

xx


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

HelenP said:


> I do hope you are going to put us all out of our misery, and tell us the answer when you know it!!
> 
> xx



That's a given


----------



## ypauly (Oct 6, 2013)

utility maybe.


----------



## Steff (Oct 6, 2013)

ypauly said:


> utility maybe.



Of the 4 yews on the word search utility ain't there


----------



## ypauly (Oct 7, 2013)

Steff said:


> Of the 4 yews on the word search utility ain't there



there is a talleyknife going down but I have no idea what that would be well it actually would be ttalleyknife for seven letters lol




I give up as well, tired eyes is no good for this stuff.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 7, 2013)

HelenP said:


> I do hope you are going to put us all out of our misery, and tell us the answer when you know it!!
> 
> xx



I suspect The homework has been done not quite right as CUTTNNG has been used instead of CUTTING.
Thus we need the questions as well as the word search


----------



## Steff (Oct 7, 2013)

Pumper_Sue said:


> I suspect The homework has been done not quite right as CUTTNNG has been used instead of CUTTING.
> Thus we need the questions as well as the word search



To late its gone in with son today, no worries you wont get marked down for not getting the answer


----------



## Northerner (Oct 7, 2013)

Steff said:


> To late its gone in with son today, no worries you wont get marked down for not getting the answer



It will be interesting to find out the answers, given that the vast collective brainpower of the forum has been unable to solve it!


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 7, 2013)

I am mystified and will be fascinated to find out.


----------



## David H (Oct 8, 2013)

Waiting with bated breath for the answer.


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Oct 8, 2013)

David H said:


> Waiting with bated breath for the answer.



Last heard Steff was in detention for getting her sons homework wrong, so could be a long wait.


----------



## Steff (Oct 8, 2013)

LOL it's today he finds out


----------



## Northerner (Oct 8, 2013)

Steff said:


> LOL it's today he finds out



This is more tense than finding out who killed JR!


----------



## margie (Oct 8, 2013)

There could have been errors in the home-work when it was set. When I was in juniors we had to learn the spellings of some words. My Mum thought I had written down one of the words incorrectly, as a result I learnt the correct spelling but had it marked wrong till I got the teacher to check the dictionary.....


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2013)

Bad news he handed his homework in said miss I couldn't find an answer and that was it arghhhh


----------



## ypauly (Oct 9, 2013)

Steff said:


> Bad news he handed his homework in said miss I couldn't find an answer and that was it arghhhh



Grounded is the word you are looking for Steff followed by 2 years


----------



## Steff (Oct 9, 2013)

ypauly said:


> Grounded is the word you are looking for Steff followed by 2 years



LOLOL my thoughts exactly


----------



## Flutterby (Oct 10, 2013)

Shame on the teacher for not telling us all the answer - next parents evening we will all come with you Steff hehe.


----------



## robert@fm (Oct 10, 2013)

I'm still wondering if there's such a thing as a Man. Utd. knife.


----------

